# [installation] utilisation d'une carte ralink usb

## Rvay

Bonjour tout le monde, 

j'ai quelques difficultés à obtenir une connexion internet pour installer gentoo avec ma carte ralink. Le module rt2500usb est chargé via un modprobe. 

Ensuite,  

```
net-setup wlanO

iwconfig
```

, ce qui me renvoit

```

wlan 0

IEEE 802.11g ESSID:"MonSSID..."

Mode: Managed Frequency:2.412 GHz Access Point xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx

Bit rate: 1 Mb/s Tx-Power=27 dBm

Retry min limit:7 RTS thr: off Fragment thr= 2346 B

Encryption key: XXXX-XXXX-XX

Link quality=29/100 Signal level=-67 dBm

Rx invalid nwid:0 Rx invalid crypt:0 Rx invalid frag:0

Tx excessive retries:0 Invalid misc:0 Missed beacon:O
```

et quand vient le moment fatidique du ping -c 3 www.google.be, il me renvoit ping: unknown host www.google.be

La carte semble toutefois fonctionner puiqu'un "iwlist wlan0 scan" me donne les réseaux disponible (et à ce moment là, il y a de l'activité sur la carte).

Pouvez-vous m'aider, s'il vous plait ?

----------

## Rvay

J'ai essayé d'insaller ceci : http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com/wiki/index.php/Main_Page#Latest%20News

J'ai télécharger l'archive sur un autre pc: 

```
wget http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com/rt2570-cvs-daily.tar.gz
```

Transférer sur le pc concerné et 

```
tar xzvf rt2570-cvs-daily.tar.gz

cd rt2570-cvs*

cd Module

make

sudo make install

```

Problème au make: 

 *Quote:*   

> *** /lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r5/build: No such file or directory

 

ça m'aurait étonné que je puisse compiler en démarrant en live cd ...

Mais là je ne sais vraiment plus quoi faire   :Confused: 

Help please   :Sad: 

----------

## YetiBarBar

Bonjour,

```
ifconfig wlan0
```

?

rien de bizarre dans le dmesg?

Clé réseau ok?

Quid de faire la configuration "manuelle" de ta carte wifi?

----------

## Rvay

ifconfig wlan o: 

```
Link encap: Ethernet HWaddr: xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx

inet addr: 169.254.x.y Bcast: 169.254.255.255 Mask: 255.255.0.0

UP BROADCAST MULTICAST MTU:1500 Metric:1

RX packets:0 errors: 0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

TX packets:0 erros:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0Les utilisateurs de PC doivenLa

collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

RX bytes:0 (0.0 b) TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)
```

La clé réseau est OK. Par contre, pour le dmesg, je ne sais pas du tout... Tu veux quelle partie ? 

J'ai essayé aussi en manuel mais ça n'a rien donné.

----------

## YetiBarBar

Ton dhcpcd n'a "pas marché" et tu as récupéré une adresse en 169.259.x.y (merci zeroconf   :Twisted Evil:  )

Tu peux tenter (sans trop y croire):

```
dhcpcd -k wlan0 && dhcpcd wlan0
```

 voir si tu récupère une adresse correcte pour un LAN(en 192.168.x.y ou en 10.0.0.x)

Pour ton dmesg, si tu ne sais pas quoi extraire, soit tu fais un dmesg avant de brancher ta clef usb wifi, tu branches ta clef, tu lance ton net-setup, tu relances dmesg pour voir les différences, soit tu nous le colles en entier (dmesg >> /mnt/ma_clef_usb/dmesg.txt et un peu d'inspiration peuvent peut être t'aider à le coller sans tout recopier à la main  :Laughing:  )

----------

## Rvay

Non, ça n'a pas marché: timeout à chaque fois. 

Une delta view avec openoffice donne les modifications suivantes (entre le moment où j'ai démarré et le moment où j'ai braché l'adaptateur wifi: 

```
usb 1-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 5 

usb 1-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice 

phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'simple' 

usbcore: registered new interface driver rt2500usb

```

Je ne sais pas dans quelle mesure cette delta view est fiable, je poste dès lors le dmesg complet au cas où: 

```
Linux version 2.6.24-gentoo-r5 (root@miranda) (gcc version 4.1.2 (Gentoo 4.1.2 p1.0.2)) #1 SMP Thu Jun 26 18:36:15 UTC 2008 

BIOS-provided physical RAM map: 

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable) 

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved) 

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000e0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved) 

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000001f7d0000 (usable) 

 BIOS-e820: 000000001f7d0000 - 000000001f7de000 (ACPI data) 

 BIOS-e820: 000000001f7de000 - 000000001f800000 (ACPI NVS) 

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved) 

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffb80000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved) 

0MB HIGHMEM available. 

503MB LOWMEM available. 

found SMP MP-table at 000ff780 

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 128976) 0 entries of 256 used 

Zone PFN ranges: 

  DMA             0 ->     4096 

  Normal       4096 ->   128976 

  HighMem    128976 ->   128976 

Movable zone start PFN for each node 

early_node_map[1] active PFN ranges 

    0:        0 ->   128976 

On node 0 totalpages: 128976 

  DMA zone: 32 pages used for memmap 

  DMA zone: 0 pages reserved 

  DMA zone: 4064 pages, LIFO batch:0 

  Normal zone: 975 pages used for memmap 

  Normal zone: 123905 pages, LIFO batch:31 

  HighMem zone: 0 pages used for memmap 

  Movable zone: 0 pages used for memmap 

DMI present. 

ACPI: RSDP 000F7E70, 0014 (r0 HP-CPC) 

ACPI: RSDT 1F7D0000, 0034 (r1 HP-CPC OEMRSDT   9000507 MSFT       97) 

ACPI: FACP 1F7D0200, 0084 (r2 HP-CPC OEMFACP   9000507 MSFT       97) 

ACPI: DSDT 1F7D0430, 3D93 (r1 HP-CPC HP915310      310 INTL  2002026) 

ACPI: FACS 1F7DE000, 0040 

ACPI: APIC 1F7D0390, 005C (r1 HP-CPC OEMAPIC   9000507 MSFT       97) 

ACPI: MCFG 1F7D03F0, 003C (r1 HP-CPC OEMMCFG   9000507 MSFT       97) 

ACPI: OEMB 1F7DE040, 0046 (r1 HP-CPC AMI_OEM   9000507 MSFT       97) 

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x808 

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000 

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x00] enabled) 

Processor #0 15:4 APIC version 20 

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x02] lapic_id[0x81] disabled) 

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x01] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0]) 

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 1, version 32, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23 

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl) 

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 20 low level) 

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override. 

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override. 

Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs 

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information 

Allocating PCI resources starting at 20000000 (gap: 1f800000:df600000) 

swsusp: Registered nosave memory region: 000000000009f000 - 00000000000a0000 

swsusp: Registered nosave memory region: 00000000000a0000 - 00000000000e0000 

swsusp: Registered nosave memory region: 00000000000e0000 - 0000000000100000 

Built 1 zonelists in Zone order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 127969 

Kernel command line: root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc dokeymap looptype=squashfs loop=/image.squashfs cdroot initrd=gentoo.igz vga=791 BOOT_IMAGE=gentoo 

mapped APIC to ffffb000 (fee00000) 

mapped IOAPIC to ffffa000 (fec00000) 

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done. 

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done. 

Initializing CPU#0 

CPU 0 irqstacks, hard=c0725000 soft=c06e5000 

PID hash table entries: 2048 (order: 11, 8192 bytes) 

Detected 2933.631 MHz processor. 

Console: colour dummy device 80x25 

console [tty0] enabled 

Dentry cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes) 

Inode-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes) 

Memory: 485264k/515904k available (3857k kernel code, 30116k reserved, 1819k data, 316k init, 0k highmem) 

virtual kernel memory layout: 

    fixmap  : 0xffc74000 - 0xfffff000   (3628 kB) 

    pkmap   : 0xff800000 - 0xffc00000   (4096 kB) 

    vmalloc : 0xe0000000 - 0xff7fe000   ( 503 MB) 

    lowmem  : 0xc0000000 - 0xdf7d0000   ( 503 MB) 

      .init : 0xc0692000 - 0xc06e1000   ( 316 kB) 

      .data : 0xc04c4762 - 0xc068b6dc   (1819 kB) 

      .text : 0xc0100000 - 0xc04c4762   (3857 kB) 

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok. 

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 5871.62 BogoMIPS (lpj=29358142) 

Security Framework initialized 

Capability LSM initialized 

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 

CPU: After generic identify, caps: bfebfbff 20100000 00000000 00000000 0000651d 00000000 00000000 00000000 

monitor/mwait feature present. 

using mwait in idle threads. 

CPU: Trace cache: 12K uops, L1 D cache: 16K 

CPU: L2 cache: 1024K 

CPU: Hyper-Threading is disabled 

CPU: After all inits, caps: bfebfbff 20100000 00000000 0000b180 0000651d 00000000 00000000 00000000 

Intel machine check architecture supported. 

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0. 

CPU0: Intel P4/Xeon Extended MCE MSRs (24) available 

CPU0: Thermal monitoring enabled 

Compat vDSO mapped to ffffe000. 

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK. 

SMP alternatives: switching to UP code 

Freeing SMP alternatives: 19k freed 

ACPI: Core revision 20070126 

CPU0: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.93GHz stepping 01 

Total of 1 processors activated (5871.62 BogoMIPS). 

ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs 

..TIMER: vector=0x31 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1 

Brought up 1 CPUs 

net_namespace: 64 bytes 

Booting paravirtualized kernel on bare hardware 

NET: Registered protocol family 16 

ACPI: bus type pci registered 

PCI: BIOS Bug: MCFG area at e0000000 is not E820-reserved 

PCI: Not using MMCONFIG. 

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 3.00 entry at 0xf0031, last bus=2 

PCI: Using configuration type 1 

Setting up standard PCI resources 

ACPI: EC: Look up EC in DSDT 

ACPI: Interpreter enabled 

ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S3 S4 S5) 

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing 

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00) 

PCI quirk: region 0800-087f claimed by ICH6 ACPI/GPIO/TCO 

PCI quirk: region 0480-04bf claimed by ICH6 GPIO 

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0 

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT] 

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P1._PRT] 

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *10 11 12 14 15) 

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *10 11 12 14 15) 

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs *3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) 

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) 

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 *4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) 

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) 

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled. 

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15) 

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay 

pnp: PnP ACPI init 

ACPI: bus type pnp registered 

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 14 devices 

ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered 

SCSI subsystem initialized 

libata version 3.00 loaded. 

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing 

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report 

ACPI: RTC can wake from S4 

Time: tsc clocksource has been installed. 

system 00:01: iomem range 0xfed13000-0xfed19fff has been reserved 

system 00:09: ioport range 0xa00-0xa7f has been reserved 

system 00:0a: ioport range 0x4d0-0x4d1 has been reserved 

system 00:0a: ioport range 0x800-0x87f has been reserved 

system 00:0a: ioport range 0x480-0x4bf has been reserved 

system 00:0a: iomem range 0xfed1c000-0xfed1ffff has been reserved 

system 00:0a: iomem range 0xfed20000-0xfed8ffff has been reserved 

system 00:0b: iomem range 0xfec00000-0xfec00fff has been reserved 

system 00:0b: iomem range 0xfee00000-0xfee00fff could not be reserved 

system 00:0b: iomem range 0xffb80000-0xfffffbff could not be reserved 

system 00:0b: iomem range 0xfffffc00-0xffffffff could not be reserved 

system 00:0c: iomem range 0xe0000000-0xefffffff has been reserved 

system 00:0d: iomem range 0x0-0x9ffff could not be reserved 

system 00:0d: iomem range 0xc0000-0xcffff could not be reserved 

system 00:0d: iomem range 0xe0000-0xfffff could not be reserved 

system 00:0d: iomem range 0x100000-0x1f7fffff could not be reserved 

system 00:0d: iomem range 0x0-0x0 could not be reserved 

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0 

  IO window: disabled. 

  MEM window: disabled. 

  PREFETCH window: disabled. 

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1e.0 

  IO window: d000-dfff 

  MEM window: ff800000-ff8fffff 

  PREFETCH window: disabled. 

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:01.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16 

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:01.0 to 64 

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1e.0 to 64 

NET: Registered protocol family 2 

IP route cache hash table entries: 4096 (order: 2, 16384 bytes) 

TCP established hash table entries: 16384 (order: 5, 131072 bytes) 

TCP bind hash table entries: 16384 (order: 5, 131072 bytes) 

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 16384 bind 16384) 

TCP reno registered 

checking if image is initramfs...<7>Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 0 

 it is 

Freeing initrd memory: 18613k freed 

Machine check exception polling timer started. 

apm: BIOS version 1.2 Flags 0x03 (Driver version 1.16ac) 

apm: overridden by ACPI. 

audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled) 

audit(1230479963.120:1): initialized 

Total HugeTLB memory allocated, 0 

VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.1 

Dquot-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order 0, 4096 bytes) 

squashfs: version 3.3 (2007/10/31) Phillip Lougher 

JFS: nTxBlock = 3937, nTxLock = 31502 

SGI XFS with ACLs, security attributes, realtime, large block numbers, no debug enabled 

SGI XFS Quota Management subsystem 

OCFS2 1.3.3 

OCFS2 Node Manager 1.3.3 

OCFS2 DLM 1.3.3 

OCFS2 DLMFS 1.3.3 

OCFS2 User DLM kernel interface loaded 

GFS2 (built Jun 26 2008 18:35:08) installed 

Lock_Nolock (built Jun 26 2008 18:35:18) installed 

Block layer SCSI generic (bsg) driver version 0.4 loaded (major 253) 

io scheduler noop registered 

io scheduler anticipatory registered (default) 

io scheduler deadline registered 

io scheduler cfq registered 

Boot video device is 0000:00:02.0 

PCI: Firmware left 0000:02:08.0 e100 interrupts enabled, disabling 

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:01.0 to 64 

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability 

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:01.0:pcie00] 

intel_rng: FWH not detected 

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xd0000000, mapped to 0xe0280000, using 3072k, total 7872k 

vesafb: mode is 1024x768x16, linelength=2048, pages=4 

vesafb: scrolling: redraw 

vesafb: Truecolor: size=0:5:6:5, shift=0:11:5:0 

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48 

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device 

isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards... 

isapnp: No Plug & Play device found 

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled 

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 8192K size 1024 blocksize 

loop: module loaded 

input: Macintosh mouse button emulation as /class/input/input0 

Driver 'sd' needs updating - please use bus_type methods 

Driver 'sr' needs updating - please use bus_type methods 

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: version 2.12 

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: MAP [ P0 P2 IDE IDE ] 

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.2[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 17 

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.2 to 64 

scsi0 : ata_piix 

scsi1 : ata_piix 

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x1f0 ctl 0x3f6 bmdma 0xffa0 irq 14 

ata2: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0x170 ctl 0x376 bmdma 0xffa8 irq 15 

ata1.00: ATA-7: ST3160023AS, 3.43, max UDMA/100 

ata1.00: 312581808 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/100 

ata2.00: ATAPI: HL-DT-STDVDRRW GCA-4164B, E.D0, max UDMA/33 

ata2.00: configured for UDMA/33 

scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      ST3160023AS      3.43 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5 

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 312581808 512-byte hardware sectors (160042 MB) 

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off 

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00 

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA 

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 312581808 512-byte hardware sectors (160042 MB) 

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off 

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00 

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA 

 sda: sda1 sda2 

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk 

scsi 1:0:0:0: CD-ROM            HL-DT-ST DVDRRW GCA-4164B E.D0 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5 

sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 40x/40x writer cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray 

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20 

sr 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0 

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1 

PNP: PS/2 appears to have AUX port disabled, if this is incorrect please boot with i8042.nopnp 

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1 

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice 

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input1 

rtc_cmos 00:03: rtc core: registered rtc_cmos as rtc0 

rtc0: alarms up to one month 

EDAC MC: Ver: 2.1.0 Jun 26 2008 

cpuidle: using governor ladder 

cpuidle: using governor menu 

TCP cubic registered 

NET: Registered protocol family 1 

NET: Registered protocol family 17 

RPC: Registered udp transport module. 

RPC: Registered tcp transport module. 

Using IPI No-Shortcut mode 

rtc_cmos 00:03: setting system clock to 2008-12-28 15:59:25 UTC (1230479965) 

Freeing unused kernel memory: 316k freed 

ata1: soft resetting link 

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/100 

ata1: EH complete 

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 312581808 512-byte hardware sectors (160042 MB) 

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off 

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00 

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA 

CAPI Subsystem Rev 1.1.2.8 

b1: revision 1.1.2.2 

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0 

sr 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 5 

NCR53c406a: no available ports found 

scsi: <fdomain> Detection failed (no card) 

qlogicfas: no cards were found, please specify I/O address and IRQ using iobase= and irq= options<6>seagate: ST0x/TMC-8xx not detected. 

Failed initialization of WD-7000 SCSI card! 

NCR53c406a: no available ports found 

sym53c416.c: Version 1.0.0-ac 

Fusion MPT base driver 3.04.06 

Copyright (c) 1999-2007 LSI Corporation 

Fusion MPT SPI Host driver 3.04.06 

Fusion MPT FC Host driver 3.04.06 

Fusion MPT SAS Host driver 3.04.06 

3ware Storage Controller device driver for Linux v1.26.02.002. 

3ware 9000 Storage Controller device driver for Linux v2.26.02.010. 

Compaq SMART2 Driver (v 2.6.0) 

HP CISS Driver (v 3.6.14) 

Adaptec aacraid driver 1.1-5[2449]-ms 

megaraid cmm: 2.20.2.7 (Release Date: Sun Jul 16 00:01:03 EST 2006) 

megaraid: 2.20.5.1 (Release Date: Thu Nov 16 15:32:35 EST 2006) 

megasas: 00.00.03.10-rc5 Thu May 17 10:09:32 PDT 2007 

QLogic Fibre Channel HBA Driver 

Emulex LightPulse Fibre Channel SCSI driver 8.2.2 

Copyright(c) 2004-2007 Emulex.  All rights reserved. 

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs 

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub 

usbcore: registered new device driver usb 

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[A] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 18 

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64 

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller 

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1 

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: debug port 1 

PCI: cache line size of 128 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7 

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 18, io mem 0xffa3bc00 

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004 

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice 

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found 

hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected 

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver... 

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage 

USB Mass Storage support registered. 

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0 

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 18 

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64 

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller 

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2 

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 18, io base 0x0000e880 

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice 

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found 

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected 

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 17 

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64 

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller 

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3 

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 17, io base 0x0000e800 

usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice 

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found 

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected 

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 19 

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64 

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller 

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4 

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 19, io base 0x0000e480 

usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice 

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found 

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected 

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.3[D] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16 

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.3 to 64 

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: UHCI Host Controller 

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5 

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: irq 16, io base 0x0000e400 

usb usb5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice 

hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found 

hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected 

ohci_hcd: 2006 August 04 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver 

usb 4-1: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2 

usb 4-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice 

usb 5-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2 

usb 5-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice 

scsi4 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices 

usb-storage: device found at 2 

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning 

usbcore: registered new interface driver hiddev 

input: Microsoft Microsoft Wireless Optical Mouse® 1.00 as /class/input/input2 

input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [Microsoft Microsoft Wireless Optical Mouse® 1.00] on usb-0000:00:1d.2-1 

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid 

drivers/hid/usbhid/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver 

sl811: driver sl811-hcd, 19 May 2005 

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:09.0[A] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21 

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[21]  MMIO=[ff8fe800-ff8fefff]  Max Packet=[2048]  IR/IT contexts=[4/8] 

device-mapper: uevent: version 1.0.3 

device-mapper: ioctl: 4.12.0-ioctl (2007-10-02) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com 

md: raid0 personality registered for level 0 

md: raid1 personality registered for level 1 

async_tx: api initialized (async) 

xor: automatically using best checksumming function: pIII_sse 

   pIII_sse  :  4431.200 MB/sec 

xor: using function: pIII_sse (4431.200 MB/sec) 

raid6: int32x1    774 MB/s 

raid6: int32x2    814 MB/s 

raid6: int32x4    602 MB/s 

raid6: int32x8    543 MB/s 

raid6: mmxx1     1781 MB/s 

raid6: mmxx2     1853 MB/s 

raid6: sse1x1    1040 MB/s 

raid6: sse1x2    1165 MB/s 

raid6: sse2x1    2111 MB/s 

raid6: sse2x2    1899 MB/s 

raid6: using algorithm sse2x1 (2111 MB/s) 

md: raid6 personality registered for level 6 

md: raid5 personality registered for level 5 

md: raid4 personality registered for level 4 

md: raid10 personality registered for level 10 

Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.3.20-k2-NAPI 

Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation. 

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[0010dc0000be4363] 

usb-storage: device scan complete 

scsi 4:0:0:0: Direct-Access     Generic  USB SD Reader    1.00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0 

scsi 4:0:0:1: Direct-Access     Generic  USB CF Reader    1.01 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0 

scsi 4:0:0:2: Direct-Access     Generic  USB SM Reader    1.02 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0 

scsi 4:0:0:3: Direct-Access     Generic  USB MS Reader    1.03 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0 

sd 4:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI removable disk 

sd 4:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0 

sd 4:0:0:1: [sdc] Attached SCSI removable disk 

sd 4:0:0:1: Attached scsi generic sg3 type 0 

sd 4:0:0:2: [sdd] Attached SCSI removable disk 

sd 4:0:0:2: Attached scsi generic sg4 type 0 

sd 4:0:0:3: [sde] Attached SCSI removable disk 

sd 4:0:0:3: Attached scsi generic sg5 type 0 

ISO 9660 Extensions: Microsoft Joliet Level 3 

ISO 9660 Extensions: RRIP_1991A 

rtc: I/O resource 70 is not free. 

warning: process `hwsetup' used the deprecated sysctl system call with 1.23. 

input: PC Speaker as /class/input/input3 

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077 

input: Power Button (FF) as /class/input/input4 

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF] 

input: Power Button (CM) as /class/input/input5 

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB] 

Linux agpgart interface v0.102 

agpgart: Detected an Intel 915G Chipset. 

agpgart: Detected 7932K stolen memory. 

agpgart: AGP aperture is 256M @ 0xd0000000 

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.3[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 17 

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1b.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16 

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1b.0 to 64 

parport_pc 00:07: reported by Plug and Play ACPI 

parport0: PC-style at 0x378 (0x778), irq 7, dma 3 [PCSPP,TRISTATE,COMPAT,ECP,DMA] 

hda_codec: Unknown model for ALC880, trying auto-probe from BIOS... 

e100: Intel(R) PRO/100 Network Driver, 3.5.23-k4-NAPI 

e100: Copyright(c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation 

ACPI Warning (tbutils-0217): Incorrect checksum in table [  ì] -  00, should be 9E [20070126] 

ACPI Error (tbinstal-0134): Table has invalid signature [  ì], must be SSDT, PSDT or OEMx [20070126] 

ACPI Error (psparse-0537): Method parse/execution failed [\_PR_.CPU1._PDC] (Node de01c2d4), AE_BAD_SIGNATURE 

ACPI: Processor [CPU1] (supports 8 throttling states) 

ACPI Exception (processor_core-0816): AE_NOT_FOUND, Processor Device is not present [20070126] 

ACPI: Invalid passive threshold 

ACPI: Unable to turn cooling device [00000000] 'on' 

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (48 C) 

warning: process `hwsetup' used the deprecated sysctl system call with 1.49. 

warning: process `hwsetup' used the deprecated sysctl system call with 1.49. 

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:08.0[A] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20 

e100: eth0: e100_probe: addr 0xff8ff000, irq 20, MAC addr 00:13:d3:8d:86:ef 

No dock devices found. 

Bridge firewalling registered 

[drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810 

ACPI: Invalid passive threshold 

ACPI: Unable to turn cooling device [00000000] 'on' 

ACPI: Unable to turn cooling device [00000000] 'on' 

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16 

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.0 to 64 

[drm] Initialized i915 1.6.0 20060119 on minor 0 

usb 1-7: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 4 

usb 1-7: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice 

scsi5 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices 

usb-storage: device found at 4 

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning 

usb-storage: device scan complete 

scsi 5:0:0:0: Direct-Access     CBM      Flash Disk       5.00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 2 

sd 5:0:0:0: [sdf] 257792 512-byte hardware sectors (132 MB) 

sd 5:0:0:0: [sdf] Write Protect is off 

sd 5:0:0:0: [sdf] Mode Sense: 0b 00 00 08 

sd 5:0:0:0: [sdf] Assuming drive cache: write through 

sd 5:0:0:0: [sdf] 257792 512-byte hardware sectors (132 MB) 

sd 5:0:0:0: [sdf] Write Protect is off 

sd 5:0:0:0: [sdf] Mode Sense: 0b 00 00 08 

sd 5:0:0:0: [sdf] Assuming drive cache: write through 

 sdf: sdf1 

sd 5:0:0:0: [sdf] Attached SCSI removable disk 

sd 5:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg6 type 0 

usb 1-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 5 

usb 1-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice 

phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'simple' 

usbcore: registered new interface driver rt2500usb

```

Voilà; milles mercis pour ton aide   :Wink: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Salut,

J'utilise les pilotes rt2570USB du noyau (>= 2.6.25) et wpa_supplicant et ça marche sans problème  :Wink: 

----------

## Rvay

Salut Xavier,

le problème est que la version du noyau live cd est 2.6.24. Aussi je n'ai à ma disposition que les drivers suivants: 

 *Quote:*   

> rt2400pci.ko rt2500pci.ko rt2500usb.ko rt2x00lib.ko rt2x00pci.ko rt2x00usb.ko rt61pci.ko rt73usb.ko

 

Je vais quand même essayer WPA supplicant avec le rt2500usb et je dis si ça fonctionne...

EDIT: je ne suis pas au bout de mes peines, WPA_supplicant n'est pas disponible dans le live CD... 

Je devrais peut-être opter pour une installation offline, non ?

----------

## xaviermiller

oui, je pense que c'est mieux  :Wink: 

----------

